# Swapping seats from Cloth to leather



## FastCruze (Jun 6, 2014)

I did this swap yesterday. Yes the power seats bolt in and work in a base car. But I am having 2 issues. One is the service airbag light is on. I am not sure if its a BCM issue or what. Also the heater portion does not work either. I did swap the dash trim out to the heated portion but it doesnt work. The climate controls and ac controls work perfect. any ideas?


----------



## FastCruze (Jun 6, 2014)

Here is what it looks like now


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Where'd you get your seats? Junkyard? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FastCruze (Jun 6, 2014)

Not a junk yard. They buy scrap cars and part them out.


----------



## FastCruze (Jun 6, 2014)

Issue fixed. Was passenger seat belt tube.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Last I looked a complete set from a junkyard was $400.00 - that includes rear seats

What about the heated seats?


----------



## FastCruze (Jun 6, 2014)

These were heated. They charged 225 for the full set, yes heated and power.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

$225?? That a steal, isnt it? lol Ones I'm looking at are over $500 and includes the heated seat controls. My question is, if your Cruze doesnt have heated seats from the factory, is the wiring harness there for them anyway? I cant see GM adding wiring harness's if not needed. I have a 2013 LT1.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

The wiring is there for power and heated seats, it's the programming that lacks for the heated portion. Whether you have the correct climate control buttons or not, they won't work.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> The wiring is there for power and heated seats, it's the programming that lacks for the heated portion. Whether you have the correct climate control buttons or not, they won't work.



This. GM won't allow you to just swap the HVAC in and let it work on it's own. You have to find a dealership that _*will be willing*_ to figure it out in a timely manner (as in not spend 4.5 hours @$119 or whatever and hour rate is there + shop parts before giving up) There really isn't a write up for them to just thumb/click though to make it work so most will just turn you away before investing that much time experimenting. Same goes for if you just wanted to convert 2011-2012 4 speed fan to 2013+ 6 speed fan. Heated seats will most likely need to be wired independent of the car. Ideally something that switches on and off with the ignition if your intent is heated seats on remote start event.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Figured as much. Not worth the time and hassle just to get leather seats. lol Thanks, Merc. I'll spend the $500+ somewhere else. :th_coolio:


----------



## Mr. Pig (Sep 8, 2013)

About to do this swap myself in a week or so. Disappointed to find out the heated seats won't work. Any luck getting that issue solved?


----------



## Mr. Pig (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I finally got around to putting these leather seats in, had a few issues with the harness'. The salvage yard I bought them from had cut the harness at the seat, rather than just take the extra five seconds to unplug it. I had to re-connect all the wires and hope that I have them all right. I believe I have the harness wired up right now, but the airbag light is on. Can you tell me more about the seat belt tube that fixed your issue? Where is it at? Can I pull them from my old seats? Any luck getting the heat option to work?


----------



## FastCruze1111 (Aug 16, 2018)

*Service Airbag Light*

Did you ever end up fixing your service airbag light? I have done the swap too and have the same issue. I'm in Australia so mine is a 2011 Holden Cruze 1.4t
Cheers, Charlie.


----------

